# 5% Extra Discount on Mahlkonig Grinders



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Benefit from this extra 5% discount on all mahlkonig grinders.

DM or email to get the code to use at checkout.

only for 1 month (valid until end of Oct 2015)

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig


----------

